
Cognitect, please stop adding alpha to your namespaces - zirak
https://tonsky.me/blog/alpha/
======
ruuda
I think the deeper insight here is not limited to Cognitect or Clojure: it is
that once software gains traction, it is no longer up to the author to
determine alpha/beta/stable status. If something is widely depended upon, it
will be difficult to change, and it is de facto stable, regardless of the
label that the author put on it.

------
navjack27
Stop adding yellow to your website. My eyes burn!

~~~
navjack27
Wtf I hit the switch and it literally turns the lights off.

